# Hey, a new travel section.



## Jan (Jul 24, 2002)

Welcome to the new travel section here. It's just an idea for it might be nice to have a place to share travel experiences, ask travel related questions to a world wide audience, share travel specials and the likes. Show us where you've been, or discuss where you would like to go. Also geography topics are welcome. Let's see how this one goes.


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

*Indonesia*

hehe great threads 

ok let me start 1st 


* Indonesia Tourism Board !! Info and Pics*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=233277&page=1

*Indonesia Tourism Board !! Answering Question *
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=5180260#post5180260


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

GREAT idea!!


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

Very good idea


----------



## Sinjin P. (Jul 17, 2005)

^Nice Jan! :applause:


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Good threads but grography?


----------



## algonquin (Sep 24, 2004)

great idea... I hope to contribute soon.


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

great idea


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 1, 2005)

Cool section...refreshing.


----------



## Forza Raalte (Sep 18, 2004)

What is the exact idea? To post pictures of trips and make reports like David, or give links to sites or just ask questions :?:


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Nice idea!


----------



## empersouf (Mar 19, 2004)

Great job, I recently just had the idea to make a thread about this on about the forums.


----------



## Nicolás (Dec 17, 2005)

Forza Raalte said:


> What is the exact idea? To post pictures of trips and make reports like David, or give links to sites or just ask questions :?:


I personally prefer threads like David's... Pictures (with diaries) of private trips... The Jakarta and Hongkong-Thread is very disturbing here... Too commercial... We already have something like that in the citytalk forum!


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Cool idea


----------



## thryve (Mar 5, 2005)

Excellent.

SSC continues to expand its portfolio of uses.

-thryve


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

Well, personally, I am not sure about the point yet. I spend quite some time browsing through my pictures and compiling a decent report, but I don't know whether it is worth it. So, I'd like to know how you feel about it.


----------



## The Mad Hatter!! (Oct 27, 2004)

how do we know that this isn't going to turn into an advertising or tourism section ,where a bunch of come to (insert hometown here) threads?


----------



## Samuel64 (Jan 31, 2006)

koool


----------



## Facial (Jun 21, 2004)

NICE. This will be one of my most visited sections in the future.


----------



## empersouf (Mar 19, 2004)

I hope this will become a subforum whit only selfmade pictures. I hate it when people post more than hundred differrent photos from an particular place just to promote it, I think this ruins most of the photo forums. Luckily enough it's not the way it goes in the dutch photo sub forum, otherwise i'd avoid it too.

This subforum must be a subforum where you can discuss youre future trips and vacations. Where you can ask info about staying somewhere and a subforum where you can show your holiday journals. 
That would be great if that happened, thats what I made up and wanted to start a thread about.
So I hope this can be possible, I think its the best way for this subforum.

Are there even enough mods to controll this new subforum?


----------

